# Les 1000 de Jocaste



## Calamitintin

Elle poste partout (je voudrais pas cafter, mais je l'ai vue dans japonais, gaélique, italien, espagnol, latin, esperanto, allemand, portugais, anglais et même français ), et en un peu moins d'un an elle est arrivée à son premier millier !
Félicitations donc à Jocaste ! Couuuuuuuurs, Snoopy, cooooours !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

T'as raison Cal ! Jocaste jongle avec les langues.  (hep ! T'as oublié le Thaï, cf. sa sig ! )
Tiens, ça pourrait être une idée d'anim', ça ! 
Une autre fois sans doute...

Énooormes bisettes à toi.


----------



## itka

Ouf ! Ça a été une longue histoire... et je laisse Snoopy te la raconter, ici !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo Jocaste pour ton premier millier!! Continue de courir après les posts et merci pour ta contribution!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Bon travail Jocaste


----------



## Punky Zoé

En témoignage de mon admiration, voici pour toi un alphabet universel, utile pour les multiples langages que tu pratiques ! 

Et côté face du profil confused:) on trouve aussi ça... M'enfin?! 

_*   Bref, joyeux postiversaire Jocaste !!!    *_​


----------



## Flaminius

The only regret for Jacoste is that I haven't met her  until very very recently....   

Je vous souhaite un très bon anniversaire.  Veuillez accepter ce gâteau.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Félicitations Jocaste pour tes 1000 posts!*

*Je voudrais en cette occasion te remercier de toute l'aide que tu nous offres, et sois sûre que nous te sommes tous reconnaissants!*

*Merci beaucoup Jocaste et félicitations!*

*Bonne journée,*
*Cristina *


----------



## Jocaste

C'est très gentil tout le monde ^^
Je fais ma petite tambouille comme je peux 
Enfin, dans ces 1000 posts, il y en a 90% qui sont des appels au secours 
Donc en fait, ce serait plutôt à moi de vous remercier  (ça y est, sortons les violons ... et les mouchoirs, suis trop émue moi )
Z'êtes gentils les gens 

And ご親切にありがとうございますフラミニウス ^^ (I hope that's understanding )


----------



## pieanne

Bravo, Jocaste! Continue!


----------

